# Demark and Sweden



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

I am looking to visit Demark and Sweden for about 2/3 weeks next year during the beginning of the school summer holidays. I live in the North West so does anyone have any suggestions on the best route/ferry, do I do Dover Calais or is it better to take a longer ferry.

Also, as this is the peak holiday period do I need to book sites in advance as we would like to just go when and where the mood takes us?

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I think at that time of year you would be wise to book, especially your ferry. I don't think you have any option but to either take a ferry from Hull-Holland or Dover - France. If DFDS haven't changed their policies they do not take motorhomes in peak season.

peedee


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russel,

ferries are a matter of choice. I always prefer longer ferry routes, ideally over night.

Regarding sites and school holidays: Camp sites directly at the coast might be fully booked, but just some klicks away from the coast should not be a big issue. And camp sites are abundant in both countries.

About "wild camping" in Sweden see my FAQ list.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I took the Harwich route direct to Denmark (Esbjerg).


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> I took the Harwich route direct to Denmark (Esbjerg).


Who with ?

peedee


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think it was DFDS from Parkestone Quay.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Was it peak season? I understood DFDS did not take motorhomes in peak season or does this only apply to the Newcastle route?

peedee


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, have checked dfds site and they are quoting about £730. This seems okay and would reduce the driving time considerably.

So can anyone reconmend campsites on the coast, maybe with something for teenagers (16 and 14) to do?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Peedee Was it peak season? I understood DFDS did not take motorhomes in peak season or does this only apply to the Newcastle route? 
Yes it was in August,wasn't aware of any ban yet British forces use it regularly,a quicker way to Germany.

There are plenty of campsites along the coast just about 1 hour from the port there is a site who name escapes me I will try and locate it for you.But Danish tourist board is very good.
here
http://www.visitdenmark.com/uk/en-g...essemeddelelser/quality_caming_in_denmark.htm


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Russell

If you go to www.visitdenmark.com and then camping it will give you a list of the camping organizations in denmark. www.camping.se gives you the swedish equivalent. If you are going to Sweden via the bridge then size matters but you can buy a combined ticket that gets you across both bridges. Alternatively you can take the ferry to Gothenburg. We have never booked any campsites during the peak seasons in either country. However we do not go to the ones that are like Haven parks here in England with very little space and very very overpriced. Danish campsites are more expensive than Swedish ones but all the scandinavian ones are of a high standard. We always go Dover - Calais, spend a couple of nights with the relations in Holland and then Sweden via the bridges and then back home via the Ferry from Sweden to Helsingor (Hamlets Castle) and then ferry from Rodby (denmark) to Putgarden in Germany and down to calais again. Other Half hates long ferry crossings and would much rather be on the road.

Sonja


----------



## psychology (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Sonja

We wouldn't go to haven type sites, I suppose I am looking for sites near a beach/river/lake for swimming canoeing or maybe some other outdoor type activities. We were looking at the ferry to Germany but didn't know whether we would be trying to fit too much into 2/3 weeks. Just looked at your route on google maps looks great. Is it possible in 3 weeks, still giving you time for some sightseeing?

Russell


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

There used to be a ferry from Harwich to Cuxhaven in the summer. You could then just drive across the border.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

there is a scandinavian camping card that you should buy before you go, as all sites in denmark will require it, and it doubles as the site id, and if you don't have it, they charge extra.

dfds harwich to esjberg

check my website for google gps in denmark


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Choices*

I took my 'van over last year, via Dunkirk, and drove up to cross from Germany on a regular 45 minute ferry crossing, service every 20 mins. 
Long drive with one overnight on M/Way service area. 
This year used the DFDS crossing from Harwich to Esbjerg, July 30th.
Much more expensive that driving up.
The sea was force 10, not nice. So rough, I was physically thrown out of bed more than once before I tied myself in with bedding. My partner stayed in bed all the way  
Plenty of camp sites to search out, but busy in season. 
We were there in early August, and plenty of families around sites then, but found them good standard of facilities and friendly .
Danish tourist office has good guides for campers.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Russell

You can do it in three weeks. Lots of the campsites are near the sea or lakes and you will see the germans with their canoes on top of their campers everywhere. Apply for the scandinavian camping card before you go as it saves a lot of hassle it also saves you using your passport and gives you third party liability and I think it gives discounts. The tourist offices have a brochure that lists all the campsites in it and has good maps. You will love it the people are great. Once youve been you will always go back - maybe try Norway one year. Fantastic place but pricey.

Sonja


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

the Camping Card Scandinavia can be ordered on-line via this link.

The card itself is free, but allow them 1-2 months for delivery, so better order early.

At any site that requires the card you can buy a validation stamp, latest at first checkin on such a site.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

We are planning a trip to Stockholm in June/July for the World Dog Show. We will be travelling up through Germany.

I believe that there are two ferries from the north of Germany. One that goes from Rostock to Trelleborg in Sweden and the shorter ferry goes from Bannesdorg to Rodbyhavn in Denmark. Has anyone had any experience with these two ferry routes?

Sharon


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sharnor said:


> Hi
> 
> We are planning a trip to Stockholm in June/July for the World Dog Show. We will be travelling up through Germany.
> 
> ...


If you go on the Denmark route you still have to allow the cost of the bridge to Malmo quite expensive for a winnie I would have thought over 500DKK.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

GOOD GRIEF!!!!

Well - that answers that one then. Thanks Frank.

Sharon


----------



## twizz (Mar 16, 2006)

This may not help much if it's way off your line of route, but we usually travel via Grenaa in Denmark to Varberg in Sweden. That avoids all the money-grabbing bridges and the ferry is not badly priced - the crossing takes about 4 hours. The trip up through north Germany can be very interesting if you have time for a stop or two, and the coast round Varberg is fantastic. If you want any further details, please come back.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, Frank is right.
But it's two bridges.
In 2006 each bridge were about £48 each, each way for a 7m MH.

Storebelt bridge

Oeresund Bridge

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

christopherobin said:


> Yes, Frank is right.
> But it's two bridges.
> In 2006 each bridge were about £48 each, each way for a 7m MH.
> 
> ...


Actually on the route you will be on from Rodbyhavn you don't cross the Storebaelt so its only one.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*

Hello there,

DFDS, DO take motorhomes in peak seasonon Newcastle-Norway SHB but space is very limited You would need to book very eraly in order to get space. In summer it is also very expensive.

Trev.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

That will teach me to read all the thread before posting.

Chris


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We will not be able to go the Newcastle route unfortunately because we will not be able to take our dogs that way.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
You can always take the two short ferry crossings instead of the bridges (each ferry is about 35 mins) (Not sure if you save any money though) Puttgarden to Rodbyhavn (Germany to Denmark) and then Helsingor (Denmark) to Helsingbourg (Sweden) We have crossed this way a few times. Also there is Frederickshavn in Denmark to Gothenborg in Sweden.
(Excuse spellings)
The last time we went we bought a combined ticked across the two bridges
cant remember now how much it was but we came back across the two ferries as I think it was considerably cheaper as they charge by length on the bridges.

Sonja


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input.

Sonja

It does look like the two short ferry trips is the way to go. It is also about 30 miles shorter, (so I have been told by Norman) so we would save on time. We are leading a convoy of another RV and a car and caravan, so the pressure is on to make sure that we get the correct route.

Does anyone know if we have to declare the dogs in Denmark as well as Sweden?

Sharon


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

RedSonja said:


> If you are going to Sweden via the bridge then size matters but you can buy a combined ticket that gets you across both bridges.


Anyone know where to get the combined ticket? I've looked on the websites via visitdenmark.com and can see individual ticket prices 8O but not a joint ticket. Can these be bought in advance? Or do you buy at the Storebaelt?

Thanks.


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

*Scandinavia*

Hi! We were there in August this year, went Dover Calais with Sea France (booked in advance), did an overnight stop in Holland then overnight in Germany, then made it to Denmark the next day. I wouldn't bother pre-booking any campsites, the only place we went that was fully booked was Copenhagen city camping, but there was another one a few more km out of the town! have a look at our website http://web.mac.com/adventuresoftl for details of all the campsites we stayed at, or pm me if you've got specific questions about any places we visited! Enjoy.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

We did the trip in July and were told that we could not pre-book, so we paid on our arrival at Putgarden. 

Sharon


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, when we went we did the Harwich to the Hook of Holland crossing, with Stena you can use your Tesco points, we did the morning crossing and its worth booking the club class seats, with those you get your free tea and coffee ect, and also 3 hours free Wifi but take your 2 pin adaptor.
If you don't book the seats the only seating is in the restaurant.
As said you will need a camping card we got ours from the RAC.

http://www.rac.co.uk/web/know-how/going-on-a-journey/driving-abroad/camping-card-international.htm

All the sites we used in Holland and Denmark are in the ACSI camping book, and we got it HERE:

http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/index.php

Make sure when you enter Denmark you visit Tonger and Ribe, food is very expensive bread is £3 to £4 a loaf, so load up in Germany, but when we went last May diesel was cheaper than Germany.

When we were there the had not had rain for 7 weeks and it was really hot, and we were glad of the breeze that you get, we did come across a garage that would not take any of our credit cards, so might be worth looking into, I don't know if anyone else has found this, but enjoy and have a good trip. Bob. :lol:


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having been to Denmark and Sweden several years ago just after the new Storebaelt Bridge was opened and thoroughly enjoying the experience we would love to do it again someday. The charges then worked out at £20 and £40 one way over the bridges.

Unfortunately or fortunately however we look at it we now have a Apache 700 which is 3850 kilos and the toll for the two bridges are
Oresund Bridge is 71 euros one way
Storebaelt Bridge 87 euros one way.

Way out of my pocket, the ferry from Helsingnor does work out cheaper.

RD


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

04HBG said:


> Having been to Denmark and Sweden several years ago just after the new Storebaelt Bridge was opened and thoroughly enjoying the experience we would love to do it again someday. The charges then worked out at £20 and £40 one way over the bridges.
> 
> Unfortunately or fortunately however we look at it we now have a Apache 700 which is 3850 kilos and the toll for the two bridges are
> Oresund Bridge is 71 euros one way
> ...


Yes - our Cheyenne is plated at 3850 kg too, and the bridge tolls are a problem. Not found the Helsingor ferry prices yet, although you'd still need to use the Storebaelt, I think. The Grena-Varberg ferry does work out substantially cheaper and avoids both bridges - although also avoids Copenhagen and Odense, which would be a shame, and would take us further north in Sweden than ideal. It also runs pretty infrequently.

Ideally we'd like to use the bridges for flexibility on times - and it has been said a combined ticket for both saves money, can't find details though.

We are particularly keen to go to Sweden - went four years back, stopping in cottages, when the Newcastle-Gothenburg ferry still ran. We loved it and can see how it would be brilliant in the van


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DFDS*



peedee said:


> Was it peak season? I understood DFDS did not take motorhomes in peak season or does this only apply to the Newcastle route?
> 
> peedee


They do take Motorhomes in high season but only a VERY limited number. The system may take an online booking but will often ask you call the booking office. They then have to ring to get authorisation for booking a motorhome.

Why?

Well think about it. A single traveler, couple or family in a 8m Motorhome, not going to spend much at the bar are they?. No, need room for coaches for that revenue. So if the ship is empty when the schedules are released, there are a couple of spaces for motorhomes. This is when the price is cheaper. When you get nearer to the booking date, you may well get on, but the prices will be higher.

Make any sense?


----------

